# Clocks go forward one hour tonight!



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Just a reminder to wind all your clocks forward to BST tonight.  In my opinion they should never have been wound back to GMT (Greenwich Misery Time) in the first place! Just condemns us to 5 months of miserable dark evenings during the Winter for no particularly good reason.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 26, 2016)

God not this again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Grogger said:



			God not this again!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Genuinely confused when people blame the clocks going backwards for winter and the lack of daylight, we get the same amount of daylight regardless what time a clock says it is, if doing it saves one life or helps one person then fine by me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Just a reminder to wind all your clocks forward to BST tonight.  In my opinion they should never have been wound back to GMT (Greenwich Misery Time) in the first place! Just condemns us to 5 months of miserable dark evenings during the Winter for no particularly good reason.  

Click to expand...

Same old, same old. Look at it another way, plenty of time to play and practice after work again now


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Genuinely confused when people blame the clocks going backwards for winter and the lack of daylight, we get the same amount of daylight regardless what time a clock says it is, if doing it saves one life or helps one person then fine by me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but GMT does not make the best use of the available hours of daylight for most people, certainly in Southern England. According to the statistics, dark evening cause more road accidents than dark mornings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Genuinely confused when people blame the clocks going backwards for winter and the lack of daylight, we get the same amount of daylight regardless what time a clock says it is, if doing it saves one life or helps one person then fine by me.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Can't put a price on that


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Just a reminder to wind all your clocks forward to BST tonight.  In my opinion they should never have been wound back to GMT (Greenwich Misery Time) in the first place! Just condemns us to 5 months of miserable dark evenings during the Winter for no particularly good reason.  

Click to expand...

At last! Love it when they go forward.... Summers nearly here


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes, but GMT does not make the best use of the available hours of daylight for most people, certainly in Southern England. According to the statistics, dark evening cause more road accidents than dark mornings.
		
Click to expand...

But it's not put in place for just Southern England is it! USA and most of Europe adjust clocks as well, so why do they continue? if it's not right?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But it's not put in place for just Southern England is it! USA and most of Europe adjust clocks as well, so why do they continue? if it's not right?
		
Click to expand...

Please no Paul - we have been through all this before twice a year. Delc is only concerned about being able to play golf for longer in the winter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			At last! Love it when they go forward.... Summers nearly here
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. That's how I see it. Can get at least an hour and a half in after work from tomorrow so a very quick nine or some decent sgort game work. Just need the sun to come back


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please no Paul - we have been through all this before twice a year. Delc is only concerned about being able to play golf for longer in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, cheers Phil, congrats Delc if you were fishing you hooked me&#128515;


----------



## DCB (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes, but GMT does not make the best use of the available hours of daylight for most people, *certainly in Southern England.* According to the statistics, dark evening cause more road accidents than dark mornings.
		
Click to expand...


You do realize there is life North of the Watford Gap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

DCB said:



			You do realize there is life North of the Watford Gap
		
Click to expand...

Since when?


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Since when?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly as long as you've been learning to chip & putt :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Nearly as long as you've been learning to chip & putt :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

c 2008 then


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			At last! Love it when they go forward.... Summers nearly here
		
Click to expand...

 Half a day in July for you.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder.

[video=youtube_share;PJiRijiLwbQ]https://youtu.be/PJiRijiLwbQ[/video]


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Thanks for the reminder.

[video=youtube_share;PJiRijiLwbQ]https://youtu.be/PJiRijiLwbQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

 Very good Jim!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 26, 2016)

I like that video, especially when it finishes and there is a link to one of my favourite Bluetones songs


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			c 2008 then
		
Click to expand...


You missed out the "b" before the "c."


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			In my opinion they should never have been wound back to GMT (Greenwich Misery Time) in the first place! Just condemns us to 5 months of miserable dark evenings during the Winter for no particularly good reason.  

Click to expand...

Hey, just had a really radical idea.....

Why don't you think up something new to post...?

And if you can't......don't......please.......


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But it's not put in place for just Southern England is it! USA and most of Europe adjust clocks as well, so why do they continue? if it's not right?
		
Click to expand...

Several countries on similar longitudes to us are on GMT+1 in the Winter and GMT+2 in the Summer (i.e. Central European Time), which we should be on!


----------



## Grogger (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Several countries on similar longitudes to us are on GMT+1 in the Winter and GMT+2 in the Summer (i.e. Central European Time), which we should be on!  

Click to expand...

Why don't you move to them then if it bothers you that much?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Several countries on similar longitudes to us are on GMT+1 in the Winter and GMT+2 in the Summer (i.e. Central European Time), which we should be on!  

Click to expand...

At last! 

A proper reason to leave the EU! 

:rofl:

Btw! Have you got things arse about face again? I'm pretty sure there are no countries on the same *longitude* as us that are on CET. Did you mean latitude - which is the main factor governing whether DST is worthwhile/safe or not - certainly Scottish farmers are not keen on milking in the dark!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Several countries on similar longitudes to us are on GMT+1 in the Winter and GMT+2 in the Summer (i.e. Central European Time), which we should be on!  

Click to expand...

If several countries are and several countries aren't, who is right? BTW, the consensus on here chose as we are, which clearly suggests you're wrong. Double rolly eyes back at you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Several countries on similar longitudes to us are on GMT+1 in the Winter and GMT+2 in the Summer (i.e. Central European Time), which we should be on!  

Click to expand...

Or more importantly do we care?


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If several countries are and several countries aren't, who is right? BTW, the consensus on here chose as we are, which clearly suggests you're wrong. Double rolly eyes back at you.
		
Click to expand...

Spain, France, Italy and Germany are on CET, but Portugal is on GMT.  I was out in Spain a couple of weeks ago and it was light by 7am and dark by 7.30pm. Admittedly their daylight hours are a bit longer than ours at this time of year due to their more Southern latitude, but this seemed to make the best use of the available daylight.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Spain, France, Italy and Germany are on CET, but Portugal is on GMT.  I was out in Spain a couple of weeks ago and it was light by 7am and dark by 7.30pm. Admittedly their daylight hours are a bit longer than ours at this time of year due to their more Southern latitude, but this seemed to make the best use of the available daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, sorry you're breaking up. Ring me in Oct and we can do this again


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Or more importantly do we care?
		
Click to expand...

You should do if you want to fit the odd game of golf into the evening after work, or any other outdoor activities.  For much or the year our time zone wastes hours of daylight in the morning. I think there was a justification for this many years ago, when farmers had to milk their cows in time to get the milk to market, but now we have refrigerated milk tankers this is no longer necessary!  :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			You should do if you want to fit the odd game of game into the evening after work, or any other outdoor activities.  For much or the year our time zone wastes hours of daylight in the morning. I think there was a justification for this many years ago, when farmers had to milk their cows in time to get the milk to market, but now we have refrigerated milk tankers this is no longer necessary!
		
Click to expand...

I think the wave of apathy on here and when it was polled before show it's just you again. Why keep banging on and on. The majority seem perfectly happy and it ain't going to change any time soon (well technically tonight) so what's the point of going on and on about it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Kane. Great finish and a turn Cruyff would have enjoyed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			You should do if you want to fit the odd game of golf into the evening after work, or any other outdoor activities.  For much or the year our time zone wastes hours of daylight in the morning. I think there was a justification for this many years ago, when farmers had to milk their cows in time to get the milk to market, but now we have refrigerated milk tankers this is no longer necessary!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			I think there was a justification for this many years ago, when farmers had to milk their cows in time to get the milk to market, but now we have refrigerated milk tankers this is no longer necessary!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Nearly right Delc, the milk is cooled and refrigerated on the farm then collected by insulated tankers :thup:

Loved the quote from "This Farming life" earlier this week on clocks changing from the Scottish farmer "Och we dinna bother to change our watches " as they get up when it's light then come in when it's dark .


----------



## jp5 (Mar 26, 2016)

Must be worth a referendum at least.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			You should do if you want to fit the odd game of golf into the evening after work, or any other outdoor activities.  For much or the year our time zone wastes hours of daylight in the morning. I think there was a justification for this many years ago, when farmers had to milk their cows in time to get the milk to market, but now we have refrigerated milk tankers this is no longer necessary!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Total and absolute rubbish!

Tomoorow morning, after the the clock goes forward, it'll be light at 6:49. That means about 5:50 this morning. Both times are more than acceptable, even if you go back a month. 

And tomorrow it's 7:40pm sunset.

add in your nautical sunrises and sunsets that you brought up the last time we went through this rubbish.... There's no easy way to say it...well there is. You really do need some serious counselling to help you get over the OCD you have with this and bigger holes.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Spain, France, Italy and Germany are on CET, but Portugal is on GMT.  I was out in Spain a couple of weeks ago and it was light by 7am and dark by 7.30pm. Admittedly their daylight hours are a bit longer than ours at this time of year due to their more Southern latitude, but this seemed to make the best use of the available daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Spain is the only one that is really on same longitude! And that's so far South that DST (or not) doesn't have the massive difference that it does further North. France could be on either GMT or CET as it's about 7* (half an hour) different from UK. But its most Northerly point is below London, so the effect of DST is nowhere as severe as in GB! And Germany is only little further North. DST is of little consequence for Italy and Portugal - it's latitude (difference) that means there are significant distortions like in The North and Scotland! 

A suggestion....Why don't you get your buddies to get to the club 1 hour earlier all year round - simulating your wish! And you my just find that there is less traffic on the roads at that time too - so another win!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Must be worth a referendum at least.
		
Click to expand...

I'm voting for morning golf...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2016)

Dont see why us and Scotland cant be on different time zones, TBF. Pick your own, I say.

After all, 6 months ago we could have been separated, and bigger differences.

Leave the Irish and Welsh to pick their own, as well.

I also think a 4 day week would make a massive boost to the economy, also - I know I spend more money when I'm off.

#voteliverbirdie


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Spain is the only one that is really on same longitude! And that's so far South that DST (or not) doesn't have the massive difference that it does further North. France could be on either GMT or CET as it's about 7* (half an hour) different from UK. But its most Northerly point is below London, so the effect of DST is nowhere as severe as in GB! And Germany is only little further North. DST is of little consequence for Italy and Portugal - it's latitude (difference) that means there are significant distortions like in The North and Scotland! 

A suggestion....Why don't you get your buddies to get to the club 1 hour earlier all year round - simulating your wish! And you my just find that there is less traffic on the roads at that time too - so another win! 

Click to expand...

Our club never opens until at least 07.15, whatever the time of year. I assume this is due to staff contracts etc!


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Total and absolute rubbish!

Tomoorow morning, after the the clock goes forward, it'll be light at 6:49. That means about 5:50 this morning. Both times are more than acceptable, even if you go back a month. 

And tomorrow it's 7:40pm sunset.

add in your nautical sunrises and sunsets that you brought up the last time we went through this rubbish.... There's no easy way to say it...well there is. You really do need some serious counselling to help you get over the OCD you have with this and bigger holes.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/london


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Our club never opens until at least 07.15, whatever the time of year. I assume this is due to staff contracts etc!
		
Click to expand...

And what time do you tee off? 7:20 arrival would seem to be before rush hour!

And the ability for GKs to see what they are doing at the ungodly hour they start might be a consideration too!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/london

Click to expand...

Are you really that anal you want to argue over minutes... It can take you that long to put on your golf shoes, or wait for the group in front to tee off.


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			And what time do you tee off?
		
Click to expand...

About 08.50 on Tuesdays, 11.02 on Wednesdays (after the Ladies Competition) and from 8.14 onwards on Thursdays depending on the draw for our weekly Seniors comp.

I also teach gliding on a evening course on Summer Thursdays, starting next week. This starts at 18.00 and goes on until darkness, or when we run out of students, whichever comes first. For most of the year, darkness is the limiting factor, so longer light evenings would be nice.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			About 08.50 on Tuesdays, 11.02 on Wednesdays (after the Ladies Competition) and from 8.14 onwards on Thursdays depending on the draw for our weekly Seniors comp.
		
Click to expand...

So starting an hour earlier would be 'simple' on Tuesdays and Thursdays - and, presumable Monday and Friday!

With the added benefit of avoiding and reducing the rush hour! So why don't you?!!


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			So starting an hour earlier would be 'simple' on Tuesdays and Thursdays - and, presumable Monday and Friday!

With the added benefit of avoiding and reducing the rush hour! So why don't you?!!
		
Click to expand...

Because I have to fit in with other people!  I rarely play on Mondays or Fridays due other commitments. If I do it is in the evening, when more daylight would be useful.


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Are you really that anal you want to argue over minutes... It can take you that long to put on your golf shoes, or wait for the group in front to tee off.
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to show that since early March it has been getting light, as defined by civil twilight, before 06.00. How much use is that to the majority of people in the UK?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			I was trying to show that since early March it has been getting light, as defined by civil twilight, before 06.00. How much use is that to the majority of people in the UK?  

Click to expand...

And what time would it get dark in July if the clocks didn't go toward? Pretty much everyone who worked normal 9-5 wouldn't get their club knockouts played midweek evenings.


----------



## delc (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And what time would it get dark in July if the clocks didn't go toward? Pretty much everyone who worked normal 9-5 wouldn't get their club knockouts played midweek evenings.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I am not arguing that the clocks shouldn't go forward at the end of March, just that they shouldn't go back to GMT at the end of October!  GMT+2 would be nice in the Summer!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes, but I am not arguing that the clocks shouldn't go forward at the end of March, just that they shouldn't go back to GMT at the end of October!  GMT+2 would be nice in the Summer!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for a southerner but as Foxy says it dependant on latitude too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe for a southerner but as Foxy says it dependant on latitude too.
		
Click to expand...

How rude!!! does anywhere else matter. It's not all about you Bri. &#128515;


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

delc said:



			I also teach gliding on a evening course on Summer Thursdays, starting next week. This starts at 18.00 and goes on until darkness, or when we run out of students, whichever comes first.
		
Click to expand...

 Wow your casualty rate must be pretty high.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			How rude!!! does anywhere else matter. It's not all about you Bri. &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

I am frightened of the dark!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			Because I have to fit in with other people!  I rarely play on Mondays or Fridays due other commitments. If I do it is in the evening, when more daylight would be useful.  

Click to expand...

So even those in the group(s) you play with (on Tuesday and Thursday) aren't prepared to start an hour earlier, with all the advantages that that brings!

Admit it! Nobody wants it but you!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			At last! Love it when they go forward.... Summers nearly here
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have your blackout curtains/shutters sorted out for those two hours of darkness.

Pesky bird was singing away at 4.30am outside my bedroom window the other day.


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			So even those in the group(s) you play with (on Tuesday and Thursday) aren't prepared to start an hour earlier, with all the advantages that that brings!

Admit it! Nobody wants it but you! 

Click to expand...

The Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) want it (they have a lighter evenings campaign). So do most of my gliding and golfing friends.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			The Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) want it (they have a lighter evenings campaign). So do most of my gliding and golfing friends.  

Click to expand...

So not many then :thup:

Just like your other broken record subjects - its not going to change - accept it - move on.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd hate to have to give him a sedative.
His skin is thicker than a rhino.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			The Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) want it (they have a lighter evenings campaign). So do most of my gliding and golfing friends.  

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			The Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) want it (they have a lighter evenings campaign). So do most of my gliding and golfing friends.  

Click to expand...

Some interesting stuff on the rospa site, but it fails to consider, or subsequently answer, one question.

If the clocks were moved forward, to reduce RTA's, what happens to all the (outside) workers who would be working an extra hour in the dark of a morning?

Sorry but you haven't convinced me that the rospa have a valid argument.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2016)

2hrs forward and stick with that would be nice.  I'll be hitting the course a couple of evensing a week from now on.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			The Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) want it (they have a lighter evenings campaign). So do most of my gliding and golfing friends.  

Click to expand...

I love the clock going forward and back, it means that in my 9 -5 job I get the best daylight throughout the year. It also means that when the weather is better April - October I get to play golf before work or after work.

Who cares about RoSPA after all it is obviously only about you.


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Some interesting stuff on the rospa site, but it fails to consider, or subsequently answer, one question.

If the clocks were moved forward, to reduce RTA's, what happens to all the (outside) workers who would be working an extra hour in the dark of a morning?

Sorry but you haven't convinced me that the rospa have a valid argument.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that most outside workers, such as builders, would limit their work to daylight hours anyway in the middle of Winter.  Previous research has suggested that most people just drive straight  to work in the morning and are not fatigued, whereas in the evening they are more likely to make extra journeys for shopping etc, when they may be a bit tired. Hence darker evenings cause more accidents than darker mornings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I would suggest that most outside workers, such as builders, would limit their work to daylight hours anyway in the middle of Winter.  Previous research has suggested that most people just drive straight  to work in the morning and are not fatigued, whereas in the evening they are more likely to make extra journeys for shopping etc, when they may be a bit tired. Hence darker evenings cause more accidents than darker mornings.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

stevelev said:



			I love the clock going forward and back, it means that in my 9 -5 job I get the best daylight throughout the year. It also means that when the weather is better April - October I get to play golf before work or after work.

Who cares about RoSPA after all it is obviously only about you. 

Click to expand...

Gosh, you must be keen if you play golf both before and after work!  The 9-5 working day is one of the problems with GMT, because it doesn't line up with daylight hours, which are more like 8-4 in the middle of Winter, especially up North.  Apart from anything else, this arrangement wastes quite a lot of energy in heating and lighting for the long dark evenings,


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			..Previous research has suggested that most people just drive straight  to work in the morning and are not fatigued, whereas in the evening they are more likely to make extra journeys for shopping etc, when they may be a bit tired. Hence darker evenings cause more accidents than darker mornings.
		
Click to expand...

Er...That's illogical!

Unless you can provide stats that show that accidents are significantly reduced during DST (not just because of the better weather), then it's the extra journeys that cause the greater number of accidents!

And I've seen the numbers on ROSPA,so don't simply repeat those!


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Er...That's illogical!

Unless you can provide stats that show that accidents are significantly reduced during DST (not just because of the better weather), then it's the extra journeys that cause the greater number of accidents!

And I've seen the numbers on ROSPA,so don't simply repeat those!
		
Click to expand...

Why is it illogical. There are two extra risk factors. More journeys and driving in darkness. Last time all year round BST was tried, despite the headlines at the time, fewer school children were killed on their journeys to and from school, compared to years when GMT applied.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			Why is it illogical. There are two extra risk factors. More journeys and driving in darkness. Last time all year round BST was tried, despite the headlines at the time, fewer school children were killed on their journeys to and from school, compared to years when GMT applied.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			Why is it illogical. There are two extra risk factors. More journeys and driving in darkness. Last time all year round BST was tried, despite the headlines at the time, fewer school children were killed on their journeys to and from school, compared to years when GMT applied.
		
Click to expand...

Read my post again! Properly this time!

And don't reply until you can answer the 'question'!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Well the clocks changed and it wasn't the end of the world as we know it. What a surprise.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well the clocks changed and it wasn't the end of the world as we know it. What a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

It is for my two girls! First night of the year when they have to start preparing for bed when it's light out! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			Why is it illogical. There are two extra risk factors. More journeys and driving in darkness. Last time all year round BST was tried, despite the headlines at the time, fewer school children were killed on their journeys to and from school, compared to years when GMT applied.
		
Click to expand...

Its illogical because if you take hours from the front end of the day to the back end of the day it'll mean outside workers will work in the dark for longer, increasing the accidents in that group. 

You're latching on to traffic accidents and not looking at the whole picture. Come back with stats for that demographic too to balance your argument and then it'll be worth listening to until then your argument is way too narrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			It is for my two girls! First night of the year when they have to start preparing for bed when it's light out! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that tonight. However in the main, the sun came up and the birds were in the trees and it was normal. The same will happen the day after they change back. I really don't see how one man can have such issues about it


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Its illogical because if you take hours from the front end of the day to the back end of the day it'll mean outside workers will work in the dark for longer, increasing the accidents in that group. 

You're latching on to traffic accidents and not looking at the whole picture. Come back with stats for that demographic too to balance your argument and then it'll be worth listening to until then your argument is way too narrow.
		
Click to expand...

I have already answered the point about outside workers in post #63!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I have already answered the point about outside workers in post #63!
		
Click to expand...

Builders?! Maybe you need to get out more and see how many roads are built inside. Surely you've seen all the cones out on the M25 and M1? I wonder how many farmers keep their cattle and sheep in the kitchen? Do the bin men, who travel the dangerous roads you speak of, only work in the summer? Seriously, is that what you think is a viable answer?

Take a step back and look at your answer, and then think of all the outside workers there are that have no inside work.... Sorry, must dash... There's a rail worker putting rail through our patio doors.

C'mon Delc. When the detail of your proposals are drilled down on they're pretty flawed. How is what's right in Jan isn't right in Feb and then Feb isn't right for March? If you're going to propose something, at least make it radical enough to be worth consideration.


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Builders?! Maybe you need to get out more and see how many roads are built inside. Surely you've seen all the cones out on the M25 and M1? I wonder how many farmers keep their cattle and sheep in the kitchen? Do the bin men, who travel the dangerous roads you speak of, only work in the summer? Seriously, is that what you think is a viable answer?

Take a step back and look at your answer, and then think of all the outside workers there are that have no inside work.... Sorry, must dash... There's a rail worker putting rail through our patio doors.

C'mon Delc. When the detail of your proposals are drilled down on they're pretty flawed. How is what's right in Jan isn't right in Feb and then Feb isn't right for March? If you're going to propose something, at least make it radical enough to be worth consideration.
		
Click to expand...

We had mobile gangs looking after water mains and sewers when I worked for a water company. As a Chemist I often went out to test the air for them. If the work was at night they had floodlights so they could see what they were doing and work safely. It's not rocket science!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			We had mobile gangs looking after water mains and sewers when I worked for a water company. As a Chemist I often went out to test the air for them. If the work was at night they had floodlights so they could see what they were doing and work safely. It's not rocket science!
		
Click to expand...

all anecdotal rubbish as usual! How many outside workers have floodlights and, to repeat, where's your stats to support your argument? 

But its you who went out to test the air for a water company...? A chemist tested the air? BT workers had their own sniffers when lifting a manhole...? A chemist, on their wages, went and sniffed the air for H2S and methane etc when a tech can do it with a handheld and probe? Mmm, seriously?


----------



## smange (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18859

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Same old, same old. Look at it another way, plenty of time to play and practice after work again now
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Please no Paul - we have been through all this before twice a year. Delc is only concerned about being able to play golf for longer in the winter.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Or more importantly do we care?
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the wave of apathy on here and when it was polled before show it's just you again. Why keep banging on and on. The majority seem perfectly happy and it ain't going to change any time soon (well technically tonight) so what's the point of going on and on about it?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18869

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So not many then :thup:

Just like your other broken record subjects - its not going to change - accept it - move on.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18876

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18880

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Well the clocks changed and it wasn't the end of the world as we know it. What a surprise.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Good luck with that tonight. However in the main, the sun came up and the birds were in the trees and it was normal. The same will happen the day after they change back. I really don't see how one man can have such issues about it
		
Click to expand...

For two people who seem to not care you haven't half posted a lot on this thread and that's just a selection of your posts and not them all......

Do we all really have to be subjected to you two trying to outpost each other on every thread?


----------



## brendy (Mar 27, 2016)

Absolutely, every thread turns into the same turgid nonsense as soon as a few of the "usual suspects" chip in.


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			all anecdotal rubbish as usual! How many outside workers have floodlights and, to repeat, where's your stats to support your argument? 

But its you who went out to test the air for a water company...? A chemist tested the air? BT workers had their own sniffers when lifting a manhole...? A chemist, on their wages, went and sniffed the air for H2S and methane etc when a tech can do it with a handheld and probe? Mmm, seriously?
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that I did, although that was back in the 1970's and 80's.  Nowadays they have pretty reliable portable electronic testers to do the same thing,


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 27, 2016)

smange said:



			For two people who seem to not care you haven't half posted a lot on this thread and that's just a selection of your posts and not them all......

Do we all really have to be subjected to you two trying to outpost each other on every thread?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2016)

In these supposed 24/7 times don't folk just get on with it irrespective of what the clock says...


And, if not why not...  

I get properly fed up with overnight road closures delaying my journey home after a shift...
What is a 'normal' day these days?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I can assure you that I did, although that was back in the 1970's and 80's.  Nowadays they have pretty reliable portable electronic testers to do the same thing,  

Click to expand...

And I was with BT in the 70's and 80's and I can assure you BT didn't waste money getting a chemist out before we lifted a manhole cover. We used portable devices back then with extendable probes. Funnily enough, we didn't have accidents with that either...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

smange said:



			For two people who seem to not care you haven't half posted a lot on this thread and that's just a selection of your posts and not them all......

Do we all really have to be subjected to you two trying to outpost each other on every thread?
		
Click to expand...

Replies made on the thread 

Delc - 18 
Hobbit - 14 
Homer - 10
Foxholer - 7

And you single me out because I posted some pictures ?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Replies made on the thread 

Delc - 18 
Hobbit - 14 
Homer - 10
Foxholer - 7

And you single me out because I posted some pictures ?
		
Click to expand...

Oi! Get Yersen back in the footie thread. It's my turn to seek counselling and medication!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oi! Get Yersen back in the footie thread. It's my turn to seek counselling and medication!
		
Click to expand...



Don't do it - step into the light before you gain your own stalker :rofl:


----------



## smange (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18859

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18869

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So not many then :thup:

Just like your other broken record subjects - its not going to change - accept it - move on.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18876

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18880

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Replies made on the thread 

Delc - 18 
Hobbit - 14 
Homer - 10
Foxholer - 7

And you single me out because I posted some pictures ?
		
Click to expand...

Your first picture is of a broken record which, correct me if I'm wrong, implies you've heard it all before and it's getting very boring and your not interested in "listening" anymore 

Yet you then proceed to post another 5 times at least, all saying variants of "who cares" 


If you really don't care about a subject that there is a thread on why post at all and even more so why post numerous times all saying the same thing?

And you wonder why I singled you out?

Really?


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And I was with BT in the 70's and 80's and I can assure you BT didn't waste money getting a chemist out before we lifted a manhole cover. We used portable devices back then with extendable probes. Funnily enough, we didn't have accidents with that either...
		
Click to expand...

I think that sewers and things like sludge digesters are an order of magnitude more dangerous than holes in the ground for cables. I routinely used to test for methane, oxygen content, hydrogen sulphide, carbon dioxide, and carbon monoxide. At the time the gangs just carried a modified Davy lamp and a piece of moistened lead acetate paper to detect H2S.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I think that sewers and things like sludge digesters are an order of magnitude more dangerous than holes in the ground for cables. I routinely used to test for methane, oxygen content, hydrogen sulphide, carbon dioxide, and carbon monoxide. At the time the gangs just carried a modified Davy lamp and a piece of moistened lead acetate paper to detect H2S.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing we didn't check for was CO. We also had a canary...he was dead hard


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2016)

Love this thread as it lets me do my semi annual joke about Del being into flagellation, necrophilia and bestiality   

He just loves flogging this dead horse. :rofl:

This joke will make a welcome return in October 2016


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love this thread as it lets me do my semi annual joke about Del being into flagellation, necrophilia and bestiality   

He just loves flogging this dead horse. :rofl:

This joke will make a welcome return in October 2016
		
Click to expand...

Wanna bet on that...?
I give it a couple of weeks....&#128553;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love this thread as it lets me do my semi annual joke about Del being into flagellation, necrophilia and bestiality   

He just loves flogging this dead horse. :rofl:

This joke will make a welcome return in October 2016
		
Click to expand...

Surely it can used on other threads


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it can used on other threads 

Click to expand...

Feel free, no copyright 

Just Del has to do a forfeit every time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Feel free, no copyright 

Just Del has to do a forfeit every time 

Click to expand...

I heard you are a man full of wit and repartee so I'm sure you can find something new for 2016


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The only thing we didn't check for was CO. We also had a canary...he was dead hard
		
Click to expand...

For a man that spent a career testing for obnoxious gasses he doesn't half produce a lot of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Feel free, no copyright 

Just Del has to do a forfeit every time 

Click to expand...

A forfeit ! 

What will that be


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			For a man that spent a career testing for obnoxious gasses he doesn't half produce a lot of it.
		
Click to expand...

Atmosphere testing was only a small part of the work I did, and only in the early part of my career


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			Atmosphere testing was only a small part of the work I did, and only in the early part of my career
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, you're just like the straight man in a comedy show.&#128515;


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant, you're just like the straight man in a comedy show.&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I am a pretty straight guy, both on and off the course!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I am a pretty straight guy, both on and off the course!  

Click to expand...

Boom, he's here all night&#128515;


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

smange said:



			For two people who seem to not care you haven't half posted a lot on this thread and that's just a selection of your posts and not them all......

Do we all really have to be subjected to you two trying to outpost each other on every thread?
		
Click to expand...

&#128077; &#128079;


----------



## user2010 (Mar 28, 2016)

brendy said:



			Absolutely, every thread turns into the same turgid nonsense as soon as a few of the "usual suspects" chip in.
		
Click to expand...



So, as a Mod, why don`t you close these threads ASAP?


----------



## brendy (Mar 28, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			So, as a Mod, why don`t you close these threads ASAP?

Click to expand...

I suppose in the optimistic hope that certain individuals see the tripe they are posting is wholly unnecessary.
They think they are important pillars of a forum on the Internet. Many of us see them similar to politicians. The constant bleating of the same nonsense, know it alls responding to questions with vague or Internet sourced answers (instead of more appropriate self experience) and always, always totally unaware that the majority simply aren't interested in them. Quality over quantity boys and girls, if you can't see that, you're one of em.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2016)

brendy said:



			I suppose in the optimistic hope that certain individuals see the tripe they are posting is wholly unnecessary.
They think they are important pillars of a forum on the Internet. Many of us see them similar to politicians. The constant bleating of the same nonsense, know it alls responding to questions with vague or Internet sourced answers (instead of more appropriate self experience) and always, always totally unaware that the majority simply aren't interested in them. Quality over quantity boys and girls, if you can't see that, you're one of em.
		
Click to expand...

Or you can respond like the member you responded to who adds absolutely nothing to any thread except take the p1ss.


----------



## delc (Mar 28, 2016)

Today it was light well before 7am and not dark until after 8pm.  What is there not to like about BST?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 29, 2016)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/clocks-changed-to-maintain-misery-levels-20160329107554


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 29, 2016)

It always seemed a better idea changing the clocks before we let all these immigrants in.   

And before anyone asks for proof, I don't have any.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 29, 2016)

its the best time of year. After Katie swept past yesterday, I was able to hit the course at 5:30 and get 9 holes leisurely holes in with time to spare for some chipping and putting. 2 extra rounds a week from now till October. Whats not to like


----------

